# my entry  Dec. Throwdown!



## treegje (Jan 9, 2010)

*rabbit stew with cherry beer*

to start with

rabbit
bacon



wrap rabbit in bacon,and sprinkle with rosemary



cherry beer in spray



smoke for 2.5 hours
every half hour spray




2.5 hour later, following ingredients



at the smoker



fry some onion




put a rabbit in



Take cherry beer and pour into the casserole




add the potatoes and carrot 



still patiently waiting for 1 hours



the result



next time use a little more beer

Thanks for looking


----------



## glgoodwin (Jan 9, 2010)

That is an amazing looking stew!!!


----------



## treegje (Jan 9, 2010)

I appreciate this

it was for me also the first time that I prepared it with cherry beer

meanwhile I it has once more prepared

a recommended


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Geert, Nice tutorial and the stew looked great...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 9, 2010)

Man that looks awesome there Geert. But then you always are coming up with some really good food. Now I have to see if I could find a rabbit. JERRY do you have any rabbits at the camp???


----------

